
Twitter Tells Facial Recognition Trailblazer to Stop Using Site’s Photos - i_am_not_elon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/22/technology/clearview-ai-twitter-letter.html
======
ve55
>“Widespread use of your technology could facilitate dangerous behavior and
could effectively destroy individuals’ ability to go about their daily lives
anonymously,” Mr. Markey wrote.

While this is true, there are many other technologies and companies that
enable this, so just going after part of this company alone will do little to
improve the issue.

